# Jville topwater snook



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Meet up with Strike III (MIKE) early morning for some lowtide topwater.  With a perfect morning we started up with a couple of blowups but no takers...After about an hour of spooking and watching reds attack baitfish...mike finnally hooked into a nice red with his skitterwalk...
Ok..now he has his boated red and I am a man on a mission. I have never caught a red on topwater so I was in search.  The sun was now high with no clouds in the sky...I was not going to stop trying.  
I placed my lure inside a creek mouth which was only like 1-2ft deep.  BAAAMMMM!  It made a jump and yelled trout (huge) but after a couple of drag sreeming runs I ened up with a 25in Snook...IN JACKSONVILLE!!!
I did not care that we did not catch anything else!
Enjoy!
Andrew


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

PS...still looking for that red fish on Topwater


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg, hard to top that. Keep your fingers crossed for continued mild winters and they'll probably hold their own up that way. Definitely a treat in that area though.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> PS...still looking for that red fish on Topwater


if it was me, I'd be looking for more snook.  

I'll probably get flamed for saying this but theres no comparison, I'll take snook over reds any day.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > PS...still looking for that red fish on Topwater
> 
> 
> if it was me, I'd be looking for more snook.
> ...


I love redfish.....but I have to agree with you there Eric. Sight casting big snook on the fly is better.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> PS...still looking for that red fish on Topwater



When you finally do, hang on!  Its so awesome watching a red chase down a skitter walk.  They love white ones.   

Although I will agree with deerfly, watching and hearing a snook hit a top water plug is loud and visually stimulating and hearing the "POP" sound is soooo distinctive and makes your heart skip a beat. ;D


----------



## twebjax (Apr 23, 2007)

nice catch. I'm tom we met this morning at the ramp.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

By the looks of it I would say you are enjoying the new boat. Nice job [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Excellant! Andrew. Give me a call and we will have to do some saltwater fishing.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the NE snook!  That is a real treat! I'm still looking for my first snook north of Ponce Inlet.


----------

